# Purple



## jhebi (Sep 27, 2005)

Just have a question, my tank is on its third week cycle has ended, but wondering how long does it take for the purple to start to come out....I keep seen tanks that have purple all over......

Does it take long or I am doing something wrong...just wondering

thank you


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

coraline algae I'm assuming you are talking about. I cultured it from some good pieces of liverock I've found. In order for coraline to grow, you need to have pristine water conditions, a fairly high amount of calcium (which may or may not need to be suplimented depending on the salt you used). And yes it takes a while for coraline algae to grow... certainly longer than 3 weeks. Also you will probably see several different algae blooms before coraline algae becomes apparent including brown diatom algae, green spot algae, green hair algae, and certain slime algaes. RO/DI water, skimming, water changes, good flow, and nutrient export should make these outbreaks minimal and increase your coraline algae production from the get go.


----------



## jhebi (Sep 27, 2005)

Thank You


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There is a product you can buy called Purple-Up which is supposed to spur coralline growth aplenty. I haven't yet tried it, though.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I've tried it... it basically is calcium and very very fine smooth particles of "sediment" that coraline "love". I think it works to a point, but so far I haven't seen a SIGNIFICANT (meaning large) difference on tanks that I have used it verses tanks I haven't. (I got it free at the Dr. Foster and Smith Frag swap)


----------

